# Fly fishing for trout



## Jonina (May 3, 2017)

Good afternoon, I plan on visiting Portugal during the first weeks in June and fly fish the Zezere River, Rossim Lake and Lagoa Comprida for trout. Any guidance on flies and techniques to be used?

Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a fly fisherman but don't know the area....... but would suggest a visit to the local tackle shop and ask advice. 

Might also be worth doing a google on john bate tightlines portugal who might be able to offer advice


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

Can you post how you manage to get on Jonina, very interested


----------

